# A Day at Horrorfind Weekend 11



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I spent a pleasant afternoon at Horrorfind Weekend 11 in Hunt Valley, MD today. Here are a few photos, followed by a slideshow of pictures we took there (next post).

We picked up a set of classic film posters (copies, of course, not the real thing) to hang in the dungeon..um, basement:










Autographed copies of pictures of Tom "Planet Terror" Savini and Danny "From Dusk to Dawn" Trejo:










Of course we had to get pictures of ourselves with celebrities, so here we are with the photogenic Tom Savini:










And one with the charming Danny Trejo (a very nice, personable man, BTW):










We also picked up a new CD release from Midnight Syndicate - "The Dead Matter Cemetery Gates".

While we were there, we sat in a two seminars. One was "Corpses by the Bunch", which covered some techniques used to create the look of freshly dug up bodies that have spent some time underground. The second was a make-up challenge hosted by make-up artist Steve Myers, in which three person teams (two artists and one victim) were given one hour and limited supplies to come up with an original makeup design. Mr Myers did an excellent job of entertaining the audience with stories, makeup hints and advice, and trivia questions while the teams were at work. A few pictures from both seminars are in the slideshow in the next post.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here is the slideshow with pictures from Horrorfind:

HorrorFind 2009 :: HorrorfindWeekend11-2009.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/HorrorFind%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/HorrorFind%202009/HorrorfindWeekend11-2009


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice Roxy, looks like a good time.You look like you had alot of fun there,and who would'nt? I always look forward to going to the midwest haunters convention every june,it's alot of fun.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks like you had a great time. I wish we could have joined you....we were planning on attending but I forgot we were doing a wedding that day. Next year I'll be sure to leave that day open. I admire you....I've always wanted to meet Tom Savini!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That looks cool. Looks like you all had a good time and learned some things along the way.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing them. Looks like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Horrorfind Weekend was lots of fun. Danny Trejo was a really nice guy and fun to meet and chat with.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

WE have one coming out next month that I wanted to go too but it is on my girlfriends bday. I am so sol.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like a fang-tastic time!! Glad you guys had such fun. I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Somehow I never saw pictures of you two before! Handsome couple (and GREAT eyebrows, Roxy! They're perfect!) Thanks for the pictures. And I like your shirts!I wish there were conventions & stuff like that near me!
And I **LOVE** the Death Is Good pic at 2:53!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Somehow I never saw pictures of you two before! Handsome couple (and GREAT eyebrows, Roxy! They're perfect!)


Thanks! And I grew the eyebrows myself



debbie5 said:


> And I **LOVE** the Death Is Good pic at 2:53!


That vendor had some absolutely delightful Death merchandise - like "Death, the Early Years" T-shirts with a child version of Death on them. I should have picked up a business card while I was there.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like I missed a great time!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The only disappointment was that there weren't many vendors with Halloween prop type items.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Tom Savini was the one person I wanted to see at Festival of Fear, but he cancelled due to illness. I will live vicariously through you


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tom Savini was one of the celebrities I wanted to make sure I saw. It's interesting he's only acting now and not doing the makeup side anymore.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. Always looking for some more ideas.


----------

